# My 3 bullies



## momof3girls (Nov 14, 2007)

3 very different styles of pitbulls, not sure of the 1st two, we got them half grown.  Nylah is a Presa Canario/Pitbull.

Chopper - just turned 1











 Kahlua, our old girl









 Nylah - 4


----------



## Zada (Nov 15, 2007)

Awe the expression in the last picture is priceless! Definately looks deep in thought... neat markings too


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks!  Yeah I love the last one...she's my baby!  I'm surprised she sat still for a sec.


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pups you have there.


----------



## tkme4ard (Nov 15, 2007)

they are pretty pups but they still look like they will eat your face LOL


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks!

they really are sweet, might lick you to death though:flower:


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 16, 2007)

Very sweet  

Amber


----------



## noescape (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love how defined their faces are.... Just stunning.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 17, 2007)

Cute pups. But I really, really dislike the term "bullies". I have a pittie and shes far from a bully...

People fight that pits are amazing dogs all the time (I'm one of them) but if we keep labeling them as bullies and mean then when will we win?


----------



## skieur (Nov 17, 2007)

They are banned in Ontario, I believe.

skieur


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 17, 2007)

I find it amazing that people will BAN a dog!Often its not even a pitbull that does the biting.. Its just other dogs that look like pits or people not knowing what a pit even looks like and just assumes because its teh cool thing to do!!


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm totally against dog breed banning, you can read an interesting article on that here.

I have friends with pitbulls, boxers, rotweilers, you name it. They're all great dogs!

Anyways, cool pictures. I love pit bulls.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow good read. They thankfully have not banned pits in my city. But when it happens I sure as hell will be up at the court house cuddling w/ my puppy offering free pets.


----------



## nossie (Nov 18, 2007)

skieur said:


> They are banned in Ontario, I believe.
> 
> skieur


 
I know people love their dogs and although I don't have a dog these days I'm a fan of dogs in general but not these.  I hear too many bad stories about how they wouldn't hurt a fly and then like the click of a switch they snap and tear a child half to death.  In another case the ***** was pregnant and became uber defensive and shredded the jack russel that they also owned.  I know more often it's the owner and not the dog that's the problem. None the less too dangerous to take the risk especially around children.
In Ireland pitbulls, boxers and other such dogs become a fashion statement overnight for tough guys that want to intimidate people (probably some movie that was out).  Now there is some sort of small Government imposed restrictions on them; can't own one if you;re under 16, must be muzzled in public, must be ID'd at all times.


----------



## skieur (Nov 18, 2007)

My understanding is that the breeding has a lot to do with great or aggressive dogs.  I have been with professional breeders watching a dog show as they easily pick out the best and worst of certain breeds and which dogs they would mate with their champions.  They are the ones who are obsessed with improving the breed.  

At the other end of the spectrum are the puppy farms who sell to dog stores and don't give a d*** about anything but profit.  When a certain breed becomes popular it often leads to very sloppy breeding at the puppy farms.  Mating two aggressive dogs of any breed certainly does not lead to a calm, quiet and friendly puppy.

So, if you pick a dog from a capable breeder you have a better chance of a great dog.

skieur


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 18, 2007)

nossie said:


> I know people love their dogs and although I don't have a dog these days I'm a fan of dogs in general but not these. I hear too many bad stories about how they wouldn't hurt a fly and then like the click of a switch they snap and tear a child half to death. In another case the ***** was pregnant and became uber defensive and shredded the jack russel that they also owned. I know more often it's the owner and not the dog that's the problem. None the less too dangerous to take the risk especially around children.
> In Ireland pitbulls, boxers and other such dogs become a fashion statement overnight for tough guys that want to intimidate people (probably some movie that was out). Now there is some sort of small Government imposed restrictions on them; can't own one if you;re under 16, must be muzzled in public, must be ID'd at all times.


 
Oh yes, pitbulls are very strong dogs KNOWN and BRED for fighting. That's the truth.

But I guarantee you that if I were to raise a pit bull from a pup, he would be excellent with toddlers, other dogs, etc..  When you have a dog known like a pit bull it's really important to let him interact with toddlers, other dogs, etc. before he's too big and strong. If you already have him accustomed to these things your "bully pit bull" can be a great family dog and he should never feel threatened by any of these things. I've also learned that rough-housing with a puppy is a bad thing, because you don't want him to keep those play fighting habits when he's bigger!

So to wrap this up; yes, there are some horrible stories about these dogs. It still comes down to the owner and how they train the dog, however. A dog will *not* turn vicious and kill a baby out of nowhere if it's raised with babies. No matter what breed.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 18, 2007)

Any dog can be aggressive, and snap.  Its all how you raise them.  THANK YOU for being a responsible pet owner and raising dogs how they should be raised.  Im so sick of hearing about people breeding dogs, especially pit bulls, to fight.  Its disgusting and cruel


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 18, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Cute pups. But I really, really dislike the term "bullies". I have a pittie and shes far from a bully...
> 
> People fight that pits are amazing dogs all the time (I'm one of them) but if we keep labeling them as bullies and mean then when will we win?




Well that's the term I use...has no bearing on their aggressiveness.  I have 3 daughters 7, 2 and 8 months and my dogs are great with them..I'll have to post some kids & pits pics.  

Pitbulls are AWESOME animals!!!

And if you've ever heard of Razor's Edge AMERICAN BULLIES...that is where I get the bullies term from....look it up.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 18, 2007)

You don't have to get rude with me. I know I do my part to try to keep pits not banned in my city. From personal experience when people hear the word bully related to a Pitbull they are going to automatically think its a bad dog. Now my pittie is one of the nicest dogs I have ever had. I had a really mean wennie and my grandma had a REALLY mean Dalmatian that bit her in the face. She raised that dog sense she was a pup and never once treated it badly. It was her baby and it one day just snapped. Dogs do that. Yes in _most_ cases its how you raise them but not in all. 

Now that I live w/ my mom she has a poodle and then my dog. Her poodle and Scooby play rough all the time but scooby never hurts clohe. Scooby and my cousin makenzie wrestle ALL the time and scooby never ever hurts her. She is one of the most gentle dogs I have ever had.

Half the time the violent attacks linked to pitbulls are not even true! People just see one dog and automatically think its a pit because they are "known for violence" and no one will stop them w/ pretending its not the right dog.

Anyway my rant is over. Pitbulls are nice dogs. =]


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 18, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> You don't have to get rude with me. I know I do my part to try to keep pits not banned in my city. From personal experience when people hear the word bully related to a Pitbull they are going to automatically think its a bad dog. Now my pittie is one of the nicest dogs I have ever had. I had a really mean wennie and my grandma had a REALLY mean Dalmatian that bit her in the face. She raised that dog sense she was a pup and never once treated it badly. It was her baby and it one day just snapped. Dogs do that. Yes in _most_ cases its how you raise them but not in all.
> 
> Now that I live w/ my mom she has a poodle and then my dog. Her poodle and Scooby play rough all the time but scooby never hurts clohe. Scooby and my cousin makenzie wrestle ALL the time and scooby never ever hurts her. She is one of the most gentle dogs I have ever had.
> 
> ...




ok..didn't think I was getting rude with you...but I agree with your points totally...they are great dogs!


----------

